# حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف



## in_god_i_trust (21 أغسطس 2007)

يا ريت بالتفاصيل لاني دخلت لوحة التحكم و مفهمتشش حاجة
يعني مثلا ازاي احط صورة و لينكات لموضوعات معينة


----------



## فادية (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

عزيزي 
اولا تروح اعلى الصفحه عندك هتلاقي اختيارات كتيرة منها الرئيسيه ..... لوحه التحكم ...... التسجيل . وغيرها 
تختار انت لوحه التحكم وتضغط عليها كليك واحد 
هتطلع لك صفحه فيها اختيارات كتيرة تختار منها​ 

تعديل التوقيع​ 

تضغط عليه مرة وحده 
هتفتح لك صفحه جديدة وهيظهر قدامك مربع فارغ 
الخطوة التالته تعتمد على نوع التوقيع الي عندك 
لو كنت عايز ترفع الصورة من جهازك يعني الصورة مخزونه عندك في الجهاز يبقى تروح على اسفل الصفحه 
هتلاقي عندك مستطيل فارغ وجنبه كلمه تحميل 
تدوس على كلمه تحميل هتظهر لك كل الصور المخزونه عندك في الجهاز وتختار الي انت عايز تحطها في توقيعك في المنتدى 
وبعد كدا تضغط على كلمه حفظ التوقيع​ 
وفيه طريقه تانيه لوضع التوقيع وهي انك تختار مركز تحميل للصور وتقدر تحصل عليه من الجوجل 
وتحمل الصورة الي عندك على الموقع وبعد كدا ترفع الرابط الخاص بوضع الصورة في المنتدى وتحطها في المربع الكبير الي بيظهر عندك فوق وتضغط حفظ التوقيع​ 
يا رب اكون قدرت اساعدك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

شكرا كتيير لتعبك
بس لما دوست علي اللينك جاتني الرسالة دي
رسالة إدارية
لا تملك الصلاحية لإستخدام توقيع.


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

مش عارف ايه المشكلة


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

معلش ممكن اكون رخم و اطلب طلب تاني
ازاي اعمل اقتباس لجزء من النص و احطه في برواز


----------



## استفانوس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

سلام ونعمة
تحدد الكلام الذي تريد اقتباسه وتنسخه الى الرد 
ومن ثم تحدده وتضغط على اليقونة 





سلام


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

سلام ونعمة
تحدد الكلام الذي تريد اقتباسه وتنسخه الى الرد
ومن ثم تحدده وتضغط على اليقونة


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*



in_god_i_trust قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> تحدد الكلام الذي تريد اقتباسه وتنسخه الى الرد
> ومن ثم تحدده وتضغط على اليقونة



انا بجرب تاني


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

بس مقولتليش ليه جاتني السالة دي
رسالة إدارية
لا تملك الصلاحية لإستخدام توقيع.


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

علي اي حال شكرا جدا لمساعدتك ليا
بس يا ريت حد يقولي ليه مينفعش اعمل توقيع


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

محدش جاوب ليه
مكنتش اعرف انكم بخلا كدة


----------



## rama (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

*يا أخي العزيز ....
 لازم تزيد من عدد مشاركاتك معانا في المنتدى​*


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

what is minimum no. required


----------



## in_god_i_trust (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

شكرا كتييير ليكي يا راما


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

*in_god_i_trust *
*يا ريت تراعي الفاظك... لا تحسب انك جالس في مقهى او مكان عائلي اخر... انت في مكان عام فياريت تختار الألفاظ المناسبة للأخرين*


----------



## in_god_i_trust (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*



My Rock قال:


> *in_god_i_trust *
> *يا ريت تراعي الفاظك... لا تحسب انك جالس في مقهى او مكان عائلي اخر... انت في مكان عام فياريت تختار الألفاظ المناسبة للأخرين*



ليه
انا ما قولتش حاجة غلط
ممكن توضح اكتر


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

الأخ In God I TRust:

اظن انك تستطيع ان تجد جواباً لتسأولك في ركن (الشكاوي والمشاكل) من خلال اسئلة الأخرين​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

التوقيع بتكدرش تحطو الا يكون عندك سبعين مشاركة اشي زي هيك .. 


و شكرا كتييييييييير ستفانوس عل لنك هاد .. شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*



> سلام ونعمة
> تحدد الكلام الذي تريد اقتباسه وتنسخه الى الرد
> ومن ثم تحدده وتضغط على اليقونة



تجربة


----------



## in_god_i_trust (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

شكرا عاشقة دجلة
بس مش دا السبب انا مشاركتي كتير
و ربنا يكون معاكم في ظروفكم الصعبة دي


----------



## s&e (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حد يقولي ازاي اعمل توقيع لاني مش عارف*

*وانا زيك ؟؟*



> لا تملك الصلاحية لإستخدام توقيع.



دى اللى بتظهر لى وانا عايزة اعمل توقيع ؟؟


----------

